# Bis zu 50 Prozent Rabatt bei Origin: Mass Effect nur 14,99, Alan Wake Collectors 15,99, Crysis 2 Maximum 9,99 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bis zu 50 Prozent Rabatt bei Origin: Mass Effect nur 14,99, Alan Wake Collectors 15,99, Crysis 2 Maximum 9,99 [Anzeige]*

					Origin startet einen Halloween-Sale und bietet sehr viele Spiele mit bis zu 50 Prozent Rabatt an. Die Aktion gilt bis zum 4. November. PC Games Hardware zeigt die besten Schnäppchen aus den aktuellen Origin-Angeboten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bis zu 50 Prozent Rabatt bei Origin: Mass Effect nur 14,99, Alan Wake Collectors 15,99, Crysis 2 Maximum 9,99 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Woiferl94 (29. Oktober 2012)

Wenn nur nicht dies blöde EA Altersverifizierung wäre.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Oktober 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Wenn nur nicht dies blöde EA Altersverifizierung wäre.



Naja außer BF3 und MOH würde ich da sowieso nichts kaufen. Außerdem können die Preise mit den Steamsales nicht mithalten. Da gabs Alan Wake Franchise für 8,99€


----------



## BabaYaga (29. Oktober 2012)

Steam Halloween Sale is im übrigen auch angelaufen


----------



## Woiferl94 (29. Oktober 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Naja außer BF3 und MOH würde ich da sowieso nichts kaufen. Außerdem können die Preise mit den Steamsales nicht mithalten. Da gabs Alan Wake Franchise für 8,99€


 
Ich hätte mir gerne BC2 um 10€ gekauft aber durch die Altersverifizierung gehts ja nicht, habe ja keinen Personalausweis


----------



## gr0m (30. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist das Problem mit der Altersverfizierung? Falls ihr zu jung seit, dann leigt euch kurz den Ausweis eurer Mutter aus und Fertig.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Oktober 2012)

gr0m schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem mit der Altersverfizierung? Falls ihr zu jung seit, dann leigt euch kurz den Ausweis eurer Mutter aus und Fertig.



Nix fertig. Besteller und Empfänger müssen übereinstimmen, ansonsten gibt es keine Ware. Daher schön die Eltern bestellen und das Paket selbst annehmen lassen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. Oktober 2012)

Ist jetzt nichts dabei, was mich wirklich überzeugt, außer vielleicht Dead Space 2...
Und wie schon gesagt wurde: Steam prügelt die Preise viel weiter runter, da kosten Titel, die es bei Origin auch gibt teilweise nur halb so viel


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Oktober 2012)

Hier bitte keine Tipps veröffentlichen, wie man Personalausweisdaten vortäuschen kann. Entsprechende Beiträge ausgeblendet.


----------

